# Great Pyr chews off goat collars



## Back Acre Farm (Feb 23, 2011)

Has anyone had problems with their LGD chewing the nylon web collars off the livestock they are guarding? My 9 month old Great Pyr does not like the kids she was raised with, now first time milkers, to have collars. She doesn't bother the collars on the older goats. I've heard of bitter apple and pepper sauce deters chewing, but will such substances irritate the goat's neck or taint the milk? I know she's in her prime puppy chewing stage and will most likely outgrow it, but any advice I could get to help us all through to the non-chewing stage would be most appreciated.

~Jenn


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds like she just likes naked goats! LOL Sorry, I know you are looking for a real answer to your question. Your post just hit me funny. Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Lupine has a lifetime guarantee on collars...even against chewing
Guarantee | Lupine


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah I don't know how Lupine even stays in business ! I have returned so many collars that have been chewed , love brining home a pretty new one without spending a dime !

My dogs don't chew off the goat collars though .... I would not think the bitter apple would irritate the goat's skin though . That's what I would try .


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Maybe you could try chain collars for a while until she outgrows the chewing. I use the welded chain and add a threaded loop to connect it. It can come unscrewed though so you have to check it regularly.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

wendle said:


> Maybe you could try chain collars for a while until she outgrows the chewing. I use the welded chain and add a threaded loop to connect it. It can come unscrewed though so you have to check it regularly.


 I would weigh that against will the dog break the animals neck by accident trying to get the metal thing off!


----------



## Back Acre Farm (Feb 23, 2011)

Chief Cook - LOL! You aren't far off the mark. My first thought after realizing the dog was removing the collars was that she likes HER kids naked! 

Thanks Minelson and Horsepoor for the Lupine endorsement. Will definitely be checking them out.

Wendle, I had thought of a light weight chain collar but then worried about the dog breaking her teeth trying to get it off. Hadn't thought of the neck breaking possibility. Thanks for the heads up on that one, Rock.

I appreciate everyone's comments. Thanks so much.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

The older ones won't put up with her chewing that close to their necks, the younger do because they grew up together. My Anatolian chewed up a chain link pen and didn't break any teeth! I do not know why, just that I could've swatted DH for not mentioning it when he saw it going on!

If you go with bitter apple, spray only the outside of the collar and let it dry before putting it on the goat. It shouldn't irritate them regardless, but that should make sure. You may have to try different sprays because not all dogs react the same. Of course, she may become more determined to get the nasty things _off_ her babies LOL


----------

